# DALLAS COWBOY'S LOGO ROD



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

ANOTHER LOGO ROD !
DALLAS COWBOY'S
BUILDT THIS FOR A FRIEND
10' HARRINGTON 756


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats a great looking Cowboy rod!..Really like the star decals on the guides..Nice work area too!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow , that's A HELL of a rod there, very nice . 
However Im really impressed with your work shop ...NICE. just for the heck of it we ahould do a show & tell thread of My workshop


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

mad marlin said:


> Wow , that's A HELL of a rod there, very nice .
> However Im really impressed with your work shop ...NICE. just for the heck of it we ahould do a show & tell thread of My workshop


WELL ! YOU SEE MINE WHERE'S YOU ALL'S ?
THANK'S 
STEVEBAIT2


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Is that a piece of trimmed thread lay'n at the far end of the wrapper?...Steve, that's a 2cool 'Boys rod!


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Goags said:


> Is that a piece of trimmed thread lay'n at the far end of the wrapper?...Steve, that's a 2cool 'Boys rod!











MUST HAVE MISS A SPOT ??????????????
SORRY !


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve..or anybody . Whats your advise for the most annoying enemy of a rod builder "Dust"
would those portable dust collectors do the job ? there is one at Harbor tool for like $100 but dont know if they are worth.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

mad marlin said:


> Steve..or anybody . Whats your advise for the most annoying enemy of a rod builder "Dust"
> would those portable dust collectors do the job ? there is one at Harbor tool for like $100 but dont know if they are worth.


I HAVE A SHOP VAC !
AN VAC EVERY TIME I COMPLETE A ROD.
MY SHOP IS IN A SPARE BEDROOM.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I bet that rod is as limp as Romo! Sorry, TEXANS fan!!!! The rod looks awesome, even though I detest it! LOL


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice build Steve


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I bet that rod is as limp as Romo! Sorry, TEXANS fan!!!! The rod looks awesome, even though I detest it! LOL


I CAN DO THAT TOO !
( TEXAN FAN ) !


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Steve, I have a brother that would KILL you for that one! Great Job...

Regards,
Doug


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

strong looking contrasting colors , i like it.


----------

